# Was that you . . .



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

trundling along the M11 today at 54 mph? 2 mph slower than the lorries, causing all sorts of anger :-( Go home, sell the MH and buy yourself a bike.
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wasn't me.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Get over it for goodness sake, many lorries seem to be running at that speed when they decide to overtake another lorry on a dual carriageway, takes them 20 mins to accomplish. Plus I expect they were on holiday, or the passenger could have been in the toilet, explaining the slow steady speed.>>
Or thy could have come via Calais and been overloaded.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Or matbe

They were just trundling in delight

They got away

If we ever get away we are going to trundle

Stuff the anger

Overtake when you can

Wave smile

We are all a long time dead
So what's the hurry???

Aldra


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Jiggles said:


> trundling along the M11 today at 54 mph? 2 mph slower than the lorries, causing all sorts of anger :-( Go home, sell the MH and buy yourself a bike.
> John


I used to have a van like that.

It was on its 3rd engine but I loved it dearly.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Jiggles said:


> trundling along the M11 today at 54 mph? 2 mph slower than the lorries, causing all sorts of anger :-( Go home, sell the MH and buy yourself a bike.
> John


WOW that's a good speed why waste fuel going fast let the lorries overtake cool!


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wasnt me but..

it will be me on the M6, M1, M25 late on Friday night.

And I'll be smiling all the way.

Graham


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Maybe his speedometer was showing 59+, if it had a 10% error.
Besides if it was 54 mph it sounds a reasonable speed to me. There is another lane, or lanes, to use for overtaking.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Too much time on their hands some peeps > >


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Best speed to go if you are on cruise control. You don't have to keep adjusting your speed.

JOHN


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I try to stick between 50 and 55. In a mad rush I have been known to get to 60mph. Bet only for short periods at a time as I tend to get dizzy at such a high speed. Even thinking about 60mph my hands start to shake......


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Think of all the fuel and money saved, holding thousands of lorry's vans and cars down to a sensible speed, the savings to them and the fuel stock pile must be tremendous.. He/She wants an award, we should start a nation wide drive sensible campaign with a few vans trundling along holding all the traffic to 54 mph, yer that's a good idea...

ray


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Jiggles said:


> trundling along the M11 today at 54 mph? 2 mph slower than the lorries, causing all sorts of anger :-( Go home, sell the MH and buy yourself a bike.
> John


Why anger ?

There are many vehicles on the road doing far lower speeds than that and the speed limit is exactly that.... A limit, not a target !

Personally I would prefer to see the drivers with the anger management issues off the road first, they are the ones that kill and maime :frown2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I go along with the lorries and can't see that going more slowly than that has any substantial advantage. It certainly makes you a mobile chicane and causes lorry drivers to overtake which is inconvenient for them and other faster traffic. Personally I prefer not to have to be watching for lorries going past.

It's a matter of opinion of course but I think 54mph is a daft and inconsiderate speed to cruise at, Alan.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It wasnt me ...but it will be soon and always. :smile2:


I do 55mph as I am happy with that speed; in no rush; saves fuel and wear and tear. Its always nice to get somewhere stress free and relaxed:laugh:


I got a MH to slow down the pace of life...why would I want to rush?


Even at 55 it does surprise me and Mrs GMJ how many MH-ers and tuggers zoom passed at speeds in excess of 60mph. Its always illuminating to watch the tuggers 'vans swaying around the place:surprise:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The less overtaking, and getting overtaken by trucks, the better. I try to set my speed the same as the trucks, with a good space between me and the juggernaut in front, so I can drive as stress-free as possible. The cars can rush past all they like, I'm on holiday. On the smaller roads I pull off regularly to make sure I'm not holding people up.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Follow the truck in front then apply drs when applicable :smile2:


tony


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

52 mph. Perfectly legal speed, and just about ideal for maximising fuel economy. Just overtake if you want to burn more fossil fuel than he does.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thinking about it bit more, I feel most comfortable around 60mph, I still get passed by some trucks anyway, but I tend to pass more, I'm less of a hindrance to most traffic and I make good progress without being hurried or hurrying.

Two lane roads are the worst for trucks as they can take forever to pass eachother, must be awful for them too, but it's all apart of the job.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Err I could do with a hole under the accelerator pedal so I could go faster, sorry chaps I go fast, in everything I drive!, except the scooter and only because it wont. The only time I go slow is when we are on off toll roads whilst abroad, hmm thats where I do most of my driving..

Ignore the front bit of the post.:wink2:0

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PROB best speed to go for efficient fuel consumption too

I guess you are not retired John

We oldies have all the time in the world

No quickly snatched weekends or cramming a two week holiday

Well under normal circumstances

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have decided to avoid motorways in every country we can from now on, wherever possible. I just try to plan 3 hours per day max. driving which allows for some sightseeing along the way (whether we stop to visit places or not). Inevitably some days might be more, some less. 


For our upcoming European trip the longest trip that I can plot is 4 hours (not including the trip via the Stelvio Pass which 'on paper' says 3 hours but it will be more than that I know) and the shortest hop is 1.5.


That way we get to our next destination early/mid afternoon; hopefully get a good choice of pitch if on site; get set up; have a short stroll to orientate; then relax...catch some rays and sip a cool drink 0


Bliss:grin2:


Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for it

We sit here

Waiting for a break from melenoma

No ops, no radiotherapy
A rainbow to allow us to go

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

What's the matter with 54mph? Its a motorhome not a performance vehicle. Ridiculous complaint.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Adonisto, my almost immaculate one

How are you?

Quite right

John

You have had it my love 54 miles is Ok

Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Fine dear, fine.
Away next week for 9 weeks. Practically no route planned although we could be in Slovenia at some stage.

We say that every year.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

And as for "immaculate" I do not arise and salute the the happy dawn. More like struggle out out bed, have a ***, and drive absent mindedly to work Where do they get that stuff? I even have to sing it sometimes. Think I'll join you lot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whatever

You remain my immaculate

Although still a bit concerned with that sand

Love

Sandra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah I know. BUT THERE"S NONE IN THE HYMER ! Not one grain. Yet...


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought the post was a joke; what is wrong with that speed. I am never in a hurry in the MH and happy to trundle and I can also do fast but why?

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think it is a joke

But some of us can afford to trundle

We have time

Some can't

My kids need to get on with it

They have to get back to work

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why is 54 important to the OP? Why not 56 along with the lorries?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think on a motorway you may as well go as fast as possible. Ive tried staying at 55 and its impossible. It feels so slow you inevitably creep up to 65 - 70. I do try and avoid them in the van though but that dreadful trip down to Dover is always in the way and there is no way Im doing it at 54 mph although I Could have jogged back home from the south up the M1 this evening faster than the traffic.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As an ex white van man courier I am in no rush these days, speed kills so kill your speed, arrive whenever you arrive, enjoy the journey, use motorways, they do go through some beautiful countryside, slow down and snatch a glance now and then, treat a hold up as a bonus, time to look around, assuming you're not one of the last minute types, everything done in a rush, no enjoyment and worse because of it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> ...Ive tried staying at 55 and its impossible. It feels so slow you inevitably creep up to 65 - 70....


The first thing I got fitted to my last MH was cruise control (with 2 presets which I set to 55 and 50).

Luckily the new one has CC so no creeping for me0

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Why is 54 important to the OP? Why not 56 along with the lorries?


I think that was the point the OP was making, he was complaining about another driver going too slowly.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

If the vehicle in front is going to slow for your liking overtake them,simple.
On the motorway I average 60-70mph never have a problem with someone going to slow,just overtake them.
Enjoying the journey at a sedate speed is not a crime,just part of the experience.
I find if I go any faster I seem to experience turbulence from the faster vehicles passing which makes my vehicle swerve around and makes the journey less enjoyable as I am fighting to keep control of my vehicle.
Each to their own.:grin2:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I was complaining about 54mph specifically. Lorries, like myself, can only do 56mph maximum so some bozo doing 54mph when they can do any speed they like above or below that, is really annoying and are obviously unaware of the vehicles around them. Trying to over take a M/H at that differential takes a while especially annoying is when they then speed up again because they have finished looking at the hedgerows or some such. All I ask is some consideration for lorry drivers that have a driving time limit to cope with as well.
John


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Jiggles said:


> I was complaining about 54mph specifically. Lorries, like myself, can only do 56mph maximum so some bozo doing 54mph when they can do any speed they like above or below that, is really annoying and are obviously unaware of the vehicles around them. Trying to over take a M/H at that differential takes a while especially annoying is when they then speed up again because they have finished looking at the hedgerows or some such. All I ask is some consideration for lorry drivers that have a driving time limit to cope with as well.
> John


I hadn't realised you were driving a lorry in the OP and just assumed you would have easily been able to overtake the "bozo".... Unlike when I get stuck behind a lorry in the outside lane of a two lane motorway and doing 56.00 mph, taking turns with his mate from the same company, who is doing 55.99 mph in the inside lane.

I might think a few choice names for them, but won't allow anger in to the equation as that is their choice as professional drivers :wink2:


----------

